# FoodSaver V2860 vs FoodSaver Stream FFS017X



## folke123 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,

I am in the process of buying a vacuum sealer, and I have been looking at Foodsavers V2860 (winner of many Swedish tests) and Foodsavers Stream FFS017X

I will be using the Anova Precision Cooker as the circulator if that matters.

To me it seems that the Stream FFS017X has a few extra features? Like the straw to vacc in boxes and such?

Yet, at least in Sweden, they are prices basically the same.

The V2860 is a little bit smaller, but is there any other reason to pick it over the Stream FFS017X? Better at the core job of vaccing or something else I am missing?

Or is the FoodSaver Stream FFS017X just strictly better and a slam dunk?

Thanks for all help!


----------

